# Remove decals?



## o0adam0o (Jul 24, 2010)

I am looking into buying this road bike at a local shop:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52848&scid=1001&scname=Road

Has anyone had any experience with removing the decals off the newer specialized bikes?
I just want to remove the blue decals on the fork and the seat tube.

Is it possible? Any suggestions?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

o0adam0o said:


> I am looking into buying this road bike at a local shop:
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52848&scid=1001&scname=Road
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with removing the decals off the newer specialized bikes?
> ...


I would suggest checking with Specialized before doing so because it could void your warranty.


----------



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

They areN'T like normal decals. they are wet-apply with clear coat over the top. they don't come off.


----------



## o0adam0o (Jul 24, 2010)

avalnch33 said:


> They are like normal decals. they are wet-apply with clear coat over the top. they don't come off.


Thanks!


----------



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

Meant to say that they AREN'T like normal decals. They don't come off.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

avalnch33 said:


> Meant to say that they AREN'T like normal decals. They don't come off.


Sure they do. Just not _easily_.


----------

